# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Giao thông: Bình đẳng dẫn đến hỗn loạn

## thanghekhoc212

*Giao thông: Bình đẳng dẫn đến hỗn loạn** Nhìn từ góc độ nghiên cứu khoa học trước thực trạng an toàn giao thông và ùn tắc giao thông trong 30 năm qua, các nhà khoa học, quy hoạch đô thị chỉ ra nhiều điểm mang tính quy luật để tìm giải pháp cho vấn đề này.*
Chủ đề đang được xem là “hot” này được bàn trên nhiều diễn đàn đang được các nhà khoa học, quy hoạch đô thị mổ xẻ tại hội thảo: “Quy hoạch đô thị và an toàn giao thông” do Liên hiệp các hội khoa học và kỹ thuật Hà Nội phối hợp với Sở Giao thông vận tải Hà Nội tổ chức tại Hà Nội hôm vừa qua. lê văn luyện
*Bình đẳng dẫn đến… hỗn loạn*
Theo PGS.TS Lưu Đức Hải, Phó Chủ tịch Hội Quy hoạch phát triển đô thị Việt Nam, Phó Viện trưởng thường trực Viện Nghiên cứu đô thị và phát triển hạ tầng, Tổng hội xây dựng Việt Nam, sự bình đẳng giữa các phương tiện dẫn đến sự hỗn loạn trong quá trình tham gia giao thông. xo so
__
_PGS.TS Lưu Đức Hải, Phó Chủ tịch Hội Quy hoạch phát triển đô thị Việt Nam, Phó Viện trưởng thường trực Viện Nghiên cứu đô thị và phát triển hạ tầng, Tổng hội xây dựng Việt Nam_
Tính đến cuối năm 2010, theo số liệu thống kê đã được công bố, toàn quốc đăng ký mới 183.648 ô tô, 2.959.300 mô tô, nâng tổng số phương tiện đã đăng ký trong năm 2011 lên tới dần 1,8 triệu xe ô tô và khoảng 34 triệu xe mô tô. Theo dự báo Chiến lược phát triển giao thông vận tải (GTVT) quốc gia, đến năm 2020 cả nước sẽ đạt tới 36 triệu xe mô tô, xe gắn máy và khoảng xấp xỉ 3 triệu xe ô tô, trong đó xe con chiếm khoảng 50%, xe khách 17% và xe tải 33%.clip phien toa xet xu le van luyen
Sau 30 năm theo dõi tình hình diễn biến tai nạn giao thông và ùn tắc giao thông ở nước ta, từ góc độ nghiên cứu khoa học có thể rút ra được một số nhận xét mang tính quy luật. TS Hải thấy rằng, hầu hết các tuyến đường giao thông đô thị hiện nay ở Việt Nam, chủ yếu là dòng xe hỗn hợp đi lại trên đường. Mọi loại xe đi trên đường đều bình đẳng, không có sự ưu tiên nào. Thực tế cũng cho thấy rằng, đối với các tuyến đường giao thông mà không có lưu lượng và mật độ xe cao thì dòng xe hỗn hợp là một trong những nguyên nhân cơ bản và trực tiếp nhất gây nên tình trạng lộn xộn và ùn tắc xe tại các nút giao thông. xo so kien thiet
Các chuyên gia cũng chỉ ra, thời gian qua, các nỗ lực phân làn bằng vạch sơn thời gian qua chưa đạt hiệu quả mong muốn do ý thức chấp hành luật giao thông đường bộ của người tham gia giao thông còn thiếu tự giác. Xe máy di chuyển trên đường luôn ở tình trạng luồn lách, lấn cả sang đường dành cho xe ô tô. Trong khi đó, trên hầu hết các tuyến đường và tại các nút giao thông ở Hà Nội tình trạng chung lại cho thấy xe ô tô gần như chiếm hết phần đường quy ước dành cho xe hỗn hợp, dòng xe 2 bánh “bị lép vế”, thiếu phần đường đi lại và trong nhiều trường hợp buộc phải len lỏi, luồn lách lẫn trong dòng xe ô tô, thậm chí phải vượt lên vỉa hè để cho thoát khi bị xe ô tô chiếm chỗ. Iphone 4s gia bao nhieu
Ý thức tự giác của đa số người tham gia giao thông còn hạn chế, chỉ phục tùng đi theo làn đường quy định khi có mặt cảnh sát giao thông hoặc có biện pháp phân làn, phân luồng bằng các dải phân cách cứng hoặc đi theo các tuyến phố riêng…
*Cần giải pháp tổng thể*
Vấn đề ùn tắc giao thông tại các đô thị lớn hiện nay, điển hình là Hà Nội và Tp. Hồ Chí Minh đang ngày càng trở nên trầm trọng và diễn biến phức tạp, mặc dù công tác tổ chức giao thông đã có nhiều cố gắng song mới chỉ là các giải pháp tình thế trước mắt, chưa mang tính đồng bộ lâu dài. Do đó các nhà quy hoạch, khoa học cho rằng cần phải nghiên cứu một giải pháp tổng thể cho vấn đề này. cuop tiem vang
__
_Theo PGS.TS Lưu Đức Hải, sự bình đẳng giữa các phương tiện dẫn đến sự hỗn loạn trong quá trình tham gia giao thông_
Theo GS Vũ Hoan, Chủ tịch Liên hiệp các hội khoa học và kỹ thuật Hà Nội, cần thiết phải nêu lên 2 vấn đề trên cơ sở quy hoạch hiện tại cần thiết phải đối chiếu, rà soát lại quy hoạch đã làm. Trong quy hoạch đô thị cần phải lấy giao thông công cộng là đối tượng chủ yếu, tiến tới một đô thị không phụ thuộc vào các phương tiện cơ giới cá nhân. Nếu muốn quy hoạch giao thông đô thị theo mục tiêu bền vững, phải hướng tới sử dụng đất đai, nhiên liệu đến mức tối thiểu. Khi đặt ra quỹ đất dành cho giao thông phải thấu đáo và phù hợp, cần phải nghiên cứu kỹ. kqxs
Các nhà khoa học cũng đề xuất, về lâu dài phải xây dựng chiến lược rõ nét về quy hoạch mạng lưới giao thông. Phải quy hoạch các loại hình giao thông trước. Việc trước mắt vẫn cần áp dụng các giải pháp tình thế hiện nay như tiếp tục nghiên cứu tổ chức điều khiển giao thông. Phân luồng, phân làn và điều tiết hướng đi trên đường là hướng đi đúng nhưng để hiệu quả cần phải có cơ sở khoa học tính toán, đề xuất của các nhà khoa học. Đề nghị tính toán lại các chu kỳ đèn tín hiệu cho phù hợp. Các nhà khoa học, quy hoạch cũng mong muốn được góp sức vào vấn đề này.

----------

